

My Microsoft internship interviews in Redmond - Danieru
http://danieru.com/2012/12/30/my-microsoft-internship-interviews-in-redmond/

======
temiri
Congratulations! I was an MS intern last summer and it was terrific.

(You might want to change the line where you describe the smell of Seattle as
"sweat" to "sweet," which is what I think you intended.)

~~~
Danieru
Ah, you're right!

How was the heat? If I bike to work am I liable to get sweaty?

